# Five Ten Spitfire vs. Freerider Pro: Help



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

I am buying one of these shoes... I want to try Flats after 10 years on clipless. Just bought some RF Chesters. Ay recommendations?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the Freerider Pro and they are great. Absolutely zero complaints. I think I may try the Spitfires next time though for a few reasons...cheaper, more ankle protection and look even less like dedicated bike shoes if I want to wear them around town.


----------



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

I signed up for Adidas emails, got $20 off and free delivery. Spitfires $80 delivered with free returns (paid label) if not happy. Being a newb to flats I decided keeping it on the cheap was the way to go for now. And as you say I can wear them around town for dual purpose. Cheers


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have and love the pro. I wouldn’t get the spitfire. It has a less stiff pedal platform as it’s in 5-10 casual category. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Being new to flat, you might appreciate the extra stickness of the freerider series. If you have bmx background then it prob doesn't matter, except maybe for the differences in stiffness.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Gumby_rider said:


> Being new to flat, you might appreciate the extra stickness of the freerider series. If you have bmx background then it prob doesn't matter, except maybe for the differences in stiffness.


Has anyone used these after owning the first gen Specialized 2FO flats?

I tried the previous gen freeriders (pre-adidas) and they were just awful. Zero support, really mushy feel, grip was not all that impressive. I really feel like 5.10's "dominance" in the flat pedal realm was just a lack of a decent competitor like the 2FO.

I like the supportive, stiffer feel of the original 2FO's for pedaling and minimal movement of the foot inside the shoe. Are the new Freerider Pros improved in terms of support and sole firmness?

My current first gen 2FO's are shot and so I'm trying to decide whether or not to give the Freerider Pros a chance, or just upgrade to the 2FO 2.0.

Thanks!


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Master Slater said:


> Has anyone used these after owning the first gen Specialized 2FO flats?
> 
> I tried the previous gen freeriders (pre-adidas) and they were just awful. Zero support, really mushy feel, grip was not all that impressive. I really feel like 5.10's "dominance" in the flat pedal realm was just a lack of a decent competitor like the 2FO.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit of a Imelda Marcos and own all the shoes mentioned on this thread. The Spitfires have soft sole and soft rubber --great for big moves on flats but can make you feet tired on long rides unless you have biiiiggg pedals. I've done some 60 milers on Spitfires and been fine . They do lack much toe protection.

The FR contacts are my go to shoe. Great rubber compound and good flex in the sole for really sticking to the pedals. I feel way more in tune with my foot position as well as in control of my bike on these.

The FR Pros are less grippy and have stiffer sole. If I'm hammering out big rides, these are the shoes I grab. Lots of protection and great fit for me.

The generation 1 2FOs sit in my closet unused except raining rides on the street where I don't plan to throw down many moves. The shoes are too stiff, have too little traction on the soles and are uncomfortable to me because the toe box is too small. The do dry fast however.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Master Slater said:


> Has anyone used these after owning the first gen Specialized 2FO flats?
> 
> I tried the previous gen freeriders (pre-adidas) and they were just awful. Zero support, really mushy feel, grip was not all that impressive. I really feel like 5.10's "dominance" in the flat pedal realm was just a lack of a decent competitor like the 2FO.
> 
> ...


After wearing 2FO Gen1 for the past 2 years(size 12.25) I now have about 5 rides on the Free Rider Pro's(size 12) The 2FO's were super comfortable, stiff and had enough grip for my long spiked flats. The 510's increased everything ^^^ a notch more, + the added grip. They are as comfortable as my everyday shoes.

I also tried the previous Freerider version 2 years ago and they were god awful. They felt like I was wearing clown shoes or diver fins the way the toe curved up. The new Pro's are nothing like the old Freeriders, IMHO.


----------

